# Koordinaten bestimmen und setzen



## snopy019 (27. Aug 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hätte da mal eine wichtige Frage zu Java 3D. Folgendes Problem: Über einen Loader wird ein CAD Objekt in das Programm geladen. Zurzeit kann ich die Rotation (rotX,rotY,rotZ) über einen Button ändern. Über eine Transformgroup (Transform 3D) drehe ich das Objekt. Für das eigentliche Aufgabestellung benötige ich allerdings eine Methode, die mir es ermöglicht, das Objekt um bestimmte Winkel von der ursprünglichen Lage aus, zu drehen.

D.h. das Objekt wird reingeladen und die Ausgangsrotation ist rotX,rotY,rotZ=0; Danach bekomm ich über die RS232 Daten rein. z.B.: rotX=35°, rotY=10°, rotZ=3°. Dementsprechend soll das Objekt bzgl. der Ausgangslage gedreht werden. Der nächste Datensatz könnte rotX=30°,rotY=2°,rotZ=6° beinhalten. Auch jetzt soll sich das Objekt wieder gemäß der *ursprünglichen* Ausgangslänge (Anfangszustand) gedreht werden.

Meine Frage wie kann ich sowas realisieren? Mein Problem ist, dass sich das Objekt immer von der aktuellen Lage aus um diese Winkelinformationen weiter dreht. 

Vielen für eure Hilfe im vorhinen. ;-)


----------



## Marco13 (27. Aug 2007)

Eigentlich ist das sogar einfacher, als das, was du im Moment machst ???:L Jedes mal, wenn neue Winkel reinkommen, erstelllst du NUR daraus eine neue Transform3D, und setzt die für die TransformGroup. (Im Moment erstellst du diese Transform ja schon, und multiplizierst sie auf die schon bestehende Transform drauf - eigentlich mußt du nur dieses Mulitplizieren mit der bestehenden Transform weglassen...)


----------



## snopy019 (27. Aug 2007)

Hallo Marco,

danke! Genau das war die Ursache!

Lg stefan


----------

